
Where Can I Find a History of GUIs from a Programmer's Perspective - linguae
I have long been fascinated by the history of GUIs such as Xerox&#x27;s early work (Smalltalk, Star), the Apple Lisa, the Apple Macintosh, Windows, the X Window System, NEXTSTEP, Sun NeWS, BeOS, KDE, GNOME, and others.  However, I haven&#x27;t found much about the history of GUIs from a programmer&#x27;s perspective.  I am interested in learning about how GUI frameworks have evolved over time.  I am wondering if there are any good resources I can read to learn about this.
======
RNeff
Start with the book: Designing Interactions, compiled and edited by Bill
Moggridge, 2007. ACM has a special interest group, SIGCHI, on Computer Human
Interaction. They have online resources, local chapters, an annual conference
[https://www.acm.org/special-interest-
groups/sigs/sigchi](https://www.acm.org/special-interest-groups/sigs/sigchi)
Also an annual conference: [https://sigchi.org/conferences/upcoming-
conferences/](https://sigchi.org/conferences/upcoming-conferences/) If you
have access to ACM's Digital Library, all of the Proceedings are there.

Do searches for documentation for different systems. There is a NextStep
manual on Archive.org, for example. There are Xerox PARC Altos manuals at
bitsavers.org. There are X Windows docs at X.org.

